# Pittwater or Sydney Harbour - Tuesday 9 Jan 07



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Is anyone up for fishing Tuesday? Anywhere in the Harbour is fine, but if no one has any better ideas I will probably launch from Balmoral and hang around Middle Harbour.

*EDIT *- I am thinking that Pittwater might be worth checking out - I've never fished there before. Is anyone interested?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Deano

I will hook up with you for a sydney harbour trip if your up for it - maybe rose bay or i could drive to camp cove and do a south head trip conditions permitting. I could do camp cove for about a 7am start

Regards

wopfish


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

No probs wopfish

Either location is fine (although I don't know where camp cove is).

I think Rose Bay is probably the go. Last time I launched from the beach near the RSL - what time do you want to meet?


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Occy

Sow and Pigs definately sounds like a plan - I can hit the wedding cake on the way out. How do you intend to fish it (bait or lures etc)?

See the picture for info on where I intend to jump in (it is just behind the Rose Bay RSL). If we are going to the reef I might paddle up to vaucluse to see if I can jig up a squid on the way.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Good luck guys, here is a good cliffo' report......

http://www.fishraider.com.au/Invision/i ... opic=16795

Peter


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Deano

Are you still thinking over putting in at rose bay ??? and what time ???

If you are I was thinking I could meet you at 7ish up at shark point which is up from Rose Bay and on the way to Vaucluse which you would have to paddle past anyway

Tell me your thoughts

FYI Camp Cove is a beach up past Watsons bay - I'll post you a google grab of the area - its basically the last beach ( no surf ) before south head

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is the camp cove grab - I'll post you directions if your keen - its an easy walk from the car park to the water - its also dead opposite sow and pigs - although if this southerely keeps on blowing it might be better to hug the land a bit as the middle of the harbour may be a bit ugly

regards

wopfish


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

is this still on?

if so where is everyone launching from and what time?


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

*Davey *- I'll commit to a 0630 launch from Rose Bay - aiming to get to Shark Point at around 7am to meet up with *wopfish*, and if the weather isn't too scary around sow and pigs I might head over to meet *occy*.

Hope to see you guys tomorrow.

My mobile is 0439 049735.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

*Davey *- last minute change on my launch point - I will jump off from shark beach at Vaucluse at around 7 (it might save a bit of a paddle)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Deano

Ok so I will meet you by the shark nets at 7 - I'll be paddling over and will have my phone with me - if the weather looks iffy when i get up though I might pull the pin - but will text you if thats the case heres my Mob 0413 93 1784

Regards

wopfish

ps thats a good suid spot rhs of the nets as your looking out to sea - so give it a go if i'm a few mins late


----------

